# software-paradies.org



## Minx (2 April 2009)

hallo,
ich bin nun nach x Jahren Internet nun auch in eine Falle getappt.
Wollte den firefox runterladen, suchte über google, landete bei kostenlosem download, kurz gewundert, aber hab ja nix zu verbergen, also mit persönlichen Daten angemeldet.
Bestäigungslink kam per mail.
Jetzt aber auch eine Rechung der Firma software-paradies.org, Sitz in Deutschland.
Zahlungsbetrag einmalig 89,-Euro. Zahlung it lt. AGB (lt. Rechnungsschreiben) im Voraus zu entrichten.
In der anhängenden Erklärung der Rechnung steht auch
Zitat"haben sich für den Download von Mozilla-Firefox auf der Internetseite software-paradies.org angemeldet. und erhalten dafür den Zugang zu unseren weiteren Inhalten. Bei ihrer Anmeldung haben Sie das komplette Anmeldeformular mit ihrem Namen, Anschrift und email-Adresse ausgefüllt.  Desweiteren haben Sie die AGB, Dateschutzerklärung und den Verzicht auf das Widerrufsrecht akzeptiert."Ende Zitat
Deweiteren steht da aber auch noch, daß ich eine Mail erhalten habe und  die Aktivierung des Links manuell von mir bestätigt wurde (stimmt auch) 

Ich schaute heute nach und die Seite ist dicht, das heißt, es sind keine Inhalte mehr hinterlegt.

Leider habe ich auf der heute ganztätigen Recherche keine inweise auf gerade diese Firma gefunden, es handelt sich hier ja auch nicht um ein Abo, es soll eine einmalige Zahlung sein.
Selbstverständlich fühle ich mich abgezockt und will nicht zahlen.
Was tue ich am besten?

Danke für Eure Tipps!
Minx


----------



## bernhard (2 April 2009)

*AW: software-paradies.org*



Minx schrieb:


> ... und will nicht zahlen.
> Was tue ich am besten?


Nicht zahlen?


----------



## Minx (2 April 2009)

*AW: software-paradies.org*



bernhard schrieb:


> Nicht zahlen?



Hallo Bernhard,
das denk ich mir ja auch....
... im Unterschied zu dem was ich bisher las, war es eben kein ABO...

Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich eben warte, bis ein Mahnbescheid kommt, oder eben vorher doch hinschreiben sollte, mit Inhalt der Schreiben wie von der Verbraucherzentrale u.a. empfohlen werden..
Hab zumindest mal Screenshot von der Seite,. die nicht erreichbar ist, gemacht..


----------



## Antiscammer (2 April 2009)

*AW: software-paradies.org*

Die 4-jährige Erfahrung mit Abzockern verschiedenster Banden hat immer wieder gezeigt: wer nicht auf die stieseligen Mahnungen reagiert und nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Was wird passieren, wenn man nicht reagiert?

Im Schuppen von Bauer Tsi-Mu Err in der chinesischen Provinz Kanton wird ein Reissack umfallen.

Man wird weitere schwachsinnige Drohschreiben erhalten, meistens so zwischen 5 und 10 insgesamt, selten mehr, verteilt auf eine Zeit bis zu einem Jahr, selten länger.
Etwa nach diesem Schema: :scherzkeks:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## jupp11 (2 April 2009)

*AW: software-paradies.org*



Minx schrieb:


> Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich eben warte, bis ein Mahnbescheid kommt,


Spielst du im Lotto?  Wetten, dass du eher den Jackpot knackst, als dass dir ein Mahnbescheid  ins Haus flattert. 

Nach über drei Jahren Drohkasperlethater erschrecken noch immer tausende bis 
ins Mark, wenn sie mit schwachsinnigem Mahndrohmüll  "beglückt" werden.

Wann wird das endlich zum Allgemeinwissen gehören, was Nutzlosbranche bedeutet?


----------



## Minx (2 April 2009)

*AW: software-paradies.org*

Danke für Deinen Beitrag/Antwort

Ich hab mir das mal durchgelesen und es stimmt, besser laufen lassen und abwarten...  als nutzlos die Kohle zu verschenken...
Vielleicht fällt in China grad kein Reissack um 
Thx nochmal
Minx


----------



## Minx (2 April 2009)

*AW: software-paradies.org*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Spielst du im Lotto?  Wetten, dass du eher den Jackpot knackst, als dass dir ein Mahnbescheid  ins Haus flattert.
> 
> Nach über drei Jahren Drohkasperlethater erschrecken noch immer tausende bis
> ins Mark, wenn sie mit schwachsinnigem Mahndrohmüll  "beglückt" werden.
> ...



lächel, nein, ich spare mir das Geld und spiele kein Lotto 
Und, noch war ja kein Kasperltheater mit Drohgebärden, nur eine Rechnung uns meine vorsichtige Frage an Euch, ob ich reagierien sollte.. oder eben nicht...
*lächelnd trotz des Reinfalls*
Minx


----------



## Minx (20 April 2009)

*AW: software-paradies.org*

Hallo
mittlerweile ist die Seite wieder online...
Und:
Hilfe??!!!  --> jetzt steht klar und deutlich auf der Startseite, das man 89euro zahlen muß

Was mach ich denn nun?

Gruß Minx (echt bissel verzweifelt)


----------



## bernhard (20 April 2009)

*AW: software-paradies.org*

Faule Tricks gehören zum Geschäft. Siehe auch

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## webwatcher (20 April 2009)

*AW: software-paradies.org*



Minx schrieb:


> Was mach ich denn nun?


Lesen 


Minx schrieb:


> Gruß Minx (echt bissel verzweifelt)


besteht überhaupt kein Grund zu, siehe vorhergehendes Posting.
Roßtäuschertricks der Nutzlosbranche beeindrucken niemanden mehr.


----------

